

The use of pre-paid mobile minutes as currency - kine
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21569744-use-pre-paid-mobile-phone-minutes-currency-airtime-money

======
robocat
A beautiful solution to micro-payments - because cellphone minutes are a
useful one-use good for many people.

I wonder how Apple or Android could create a similar fiat currency for
applications?

